# Mazda MPV - one tether location in back seat



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

The tether location for the very back bench seat is located halfway between the centre and the one side. The manual for the vehicle says the tether is to be used for the middle seat in the back. If it is used that way the tether strap will be on an angle. If it is installed to the one side the strap will be on an angle. In terms of safety would putting the seat on the side really be a huge safety concern?

I am a big on car seat safety and while the seats we have now are installed correctly it is a very tight fit, not super safe for the adult passenger (knees on the dashboard) and very inconvenient in term of putting children in (I put a 21lb baby through the back hatch).

We would absolutely LOVE to rearrange the carseats so we could have the high back booster and forward-facing 5 point seat in the back (to either side) and two rear-facing convertible seats in the middle. I soooo want to do this and it looks totally safe except for that one sentence vehicle manual blurb that keeps replaying in my head.

I'm sure we'll end up keeping things as they are but wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Do the booster and 5 pt not fit next to each other?

Your little ones' seats can definitley be more upright which should give the passenger more legroom.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I have an MPV and I am confused. How would the way you want to put the seats not work? Are you concerned about the tether for the 5 pt harness seat?


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
I have an MPV and I am confused. How would the way you want to put the seats not work? Are you concerned about the tether for the 5 pt harness seat?

Sorry if I wasn't clear. Yes, the tether for the Radian 5-point is what we are concerned about. Supposedly, you can only tether from the middle position (even though the tether would not go straight back). Putting the Radian in the middle right beside the booster does not work as we can't get at the buckle to secure the booster. I am a little unclear with the tether regulations as one of our carseats just says if you don't have an anchor to just store the tether. That carseat was bought 5 years ago though so maybe things have changed and all carseats need to be tethered now.

*an_aurora* - we already have the convertible seat at the proper angle (ball is in the green area) and can't adjust it. The MPV is a "smaller" minivan and we are a tall family. We will be looking at getting one or two new carseats in the next 6 months or so as one seat will expire and baby dd will outgrow the infant seat so mayble we'll find one that works better.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You can adjust the seat more upright by pulling the seat out from the vehicle seat bight and pushing down where the baby's feet go while you tighten the belt. The angle indicator is for the newborn 45* angle which is no longer required once the child has good head control. That will give you more room for the front passenger.

The OP is in Canada where top tethers are mandatory, if that helps clear any confusion


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
You can adjust the seat more upright by pulling the seat out from the vehicle seat bight and pushing down where the baby's feet go while you tighten the belt. The angle indicator is for the newborn 45* angle which is no longer required once the child has good head control. That will give you more room for the front passenger.

The OP is in Canada where top tethers are mandatory, if that helps clear any confusion









Really?!?? The manual says it *MUST* be properly levelled and to use towels if needed. Nothing mentioned about the newborn angle. And I did just have it at a carseat check and they made sure the level indicator was correct too. It's a Graco Comfortsport convertible seat bought 5-6 years ago. Sorry to be a pain...just trying to figure this all out







.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If it's 5-6 years old, I would check the manufacture date and make sure it's not expired or closer to expiring since that seats expires after 6 years.

And yes, it can be more upright.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, it can be more upright, but definitely check that DOM.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
If it's 5-6 years old, I would check the manufacture date and make sure it's not expired or closer to expiring since that seats expires after 6 years.

And yes, it can be more upright.

I know it expires in Dec 2009 which is why we have plans to replace it and purchase an additional seat for the babies. Just waiting for nicer spring/summer weather so we can try out different seats while shopping.

Thanks for your advice!


----------

